# April in London meeting?



## MickyF (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi there,

Can anyone advise if the above is still on and if so provide and details?

Many thanks

Mick


----------



## Steff (Mar 12, 2012)

Mick I think it may be moved to May, but theres no details set in stone yet...


----------



## Mark T (Mar 12, 2012)

From what I understand, the April London meet used to be a joint event with the Circle D group.  But the Circle D have moved theirs to May in Kent.

But I noticed that the April London meet had been left in the events calender.

I guess it's partially up to us if we want to have a meet in April - personally I'm up for it.


----------



## Steff (Mar 12, 2012)

Mark T said:


> From what I understand, the April London meet used to be a joint event with the Circle D group.  But the Circle D have moved theirs to May in Kent.
> 
> But I noticed that the April London meet had been left in the events calender.
> 
> I guess it's partially up to us if we want to have a meet in April - personally I'm up for it.



Yeah off the forum we have been chatting me and Alan etc but until alan comes on and says his plans then its just speculation personally i cant make 2 of the saturdays (7th and 14th) as my dad is here but im up for owt after that


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm out of the picture completely now in April (Easter, hubby's birthday (got a surprise for him which means a 4 hr car journey to and back from surprise), then Holiday).


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 12, 2012)

April is probably out for me.

John.


----------



## Mark T (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm actually busy on the same two Saturdays in April as Steff (7th and 14th).

I think attending a forums meet on my wedding aniversary probably isn't the best idea


----------



## MickyF (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks folks

Do you think everyone will now go to the Kent one instead?


----------



## Steff (Mar 12, 2012)

MickyF said:


> Thanks folks
> 
> Do you think everyone will now go to the Kent one instead?



Phew Mark pleased you cleared that up people might talk hehe

I dnt think so Micky TBH people will stick to the london venue i reckon more then traspe to kent


----------



## Mark T (Mar 12, 2012)

I wasn't planning to do the Kent one, although it is do-able for me.


----------



## Steff (Mar 12, 2012)

Mark T said:


> I wasn't planning to do the Kent one, although it is do-able for me.



Selfishly and for monetary reasons with it being just on my doorstep il not be doing Kent x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry about the delay in deciding a date folks! I've decided to stick with the same date we had last year, April 21st. Venue will be Penderel's Oak, a Wetherspoons in Holborn central London, as it is a nice pub and I know where it is  

This is the day before the London Marathon, so if you are running in it probably best not to sup too much beer 

I'll update the events calendar.


----------



## Mark T (Mar 14, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Sorry about the delay in deciding a date folks! I've decided to stick with the same date we had last year, April 21st. Venue will be Penderel's Oak, a Wetherspoons in Holborn central London, as it is a nice pub and I know where it is
> 
> This is the day before the London Marathon, so if you are running in it probably best not to sup too much beer
> 
> I'll update the events calendar.


Added on to my own calender.  Planning to be there!


----------



## Steff (Mar 14, 2012)

I will be theRe to,hoping to be anyways


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm out of the country..... Boo hoo big sulk


----------



## Northerner (Mar 14, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> I'm out of the country..... Boo hoo big sulk



Never mind, there is York and Glasgow coming up Di, just make sure you're in the country for them!


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 14, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Never mind, there is York and Glasgow coming up Di, just make sure you're in the country for them!



Defo york! yay not sure about Glasgow x


----------



## Hazel (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh Di, - if I can do York, you can do Glasgow.   Be great to see you there.


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 14, 2012)

Hazel said:


> Oh Di, - if I can do York, you can do Glasgow.   Be great to see you there.


]

It's the date hazel - thinking of going to Rome the weekend of Glasgow meet, but not set in stone yet x


----------



## Hazel (Mar 14, 2012)

OK, I think Rome beats Glasgow Anytime

I just checked rail rares for April to London - funny money, I only want to travel, not to buy the railway.  So, I will not be going to London in April


----------



## Northerner (Mar 14, 2012)

Hazel said:


> OK, I think Rome beats Glasgow Anytime
> 
> I just checked rail rares for April to London - funny money, I only want to travel, not to buy the railway.  So, I will not be going to London in April



Some of the train fares are astonishingly expensive. I know that you can often find a cheaper way of travelling on the same trains by getting a series of singles, but why on earth should you have to? If it's possible to a do a cheaper journey that means A to B to C rather than A to B then it should tell you - all the information is there! Grrr!!! 

Never mind Hazel, I hope to see you in Glasgow and/or York


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 15, 2012)

Alan..Any idea whats its like getting to this Pendeles oak in London, from Paddington rail station.

If I can talk nicely to my daughter, I might, just might be in with a chance, its worth a try, but it means convincing her she's chosen the wrong date 21st to go on her weekend trip. I'll dig out my Sales Training manuals from my past and brush up on my technique.

John.


----------



## shiv (Mar 15, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Alan..Any idea whats its like getting to this Pendeles oak in London, from Paddington rail station.



With the tube you'd just go on the Victoria line Paddington -> Oxford Circus, then change onto the Central line Oxford Circus -> Holborn. The pub is then maybe 5 mins walk down the road from there.

Alternatively it's a couple of buses away, the 205 to Euston Square and then the 68 to Holborn station.


----------



## gail1 (Mar 15, 2012)

i should be able to make this one


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 15, 2012)

shiv said:


> With the tube you'd just go on the Victoria line Paddington -> Oxford Circus, then change onto the Central line Oxford Circus -> Holborn. The pub is then maybe 5 mins walk down the road from there.
> 
> Alternatively it's a couple of buses away, the 205 to Euston Square and then the 68 to Holborn station.




Thanks Shiv, sounds like a fair way then with two tube rides or two bus journeys.

John.


----------



## Mark T (Mar 15, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Thanks Shiv, sounds like a fair way then with two tube rides or two bus journeys.
> 
> John.


The TfL journey planner says it's about 17 minutes total travel time (compared with about 7 minutes for me from London Liverpool Street)


----------



## Mark T (Mar 15, 2012)

Hazel said:


> OK, I think Rome beats Glasgow Anytime
> 
> I just checked rail rares for April to London - funny money, I only want to travel, not to buy the railway.  So, I will not be going to London in April


I know a few people who fly up to glasgow rather then use the train since it apparently is either cheaper or a similar price.  Although I'm not sure that you would want to fly for a day trip


----------



## Northerner (Mar 15, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Thanks Shiv, sounds like a fair way then with two tube rides or two bus journeys.
> 
> John.



The bus journey comes out at around 45 minutes, including time to transfer between buses. One thing to bear in mind about the tube is that there are a lot of stairs and the TFL site said that some escalators were under repair, so there could be more walking than with the bus. Catch a black cab? Hope you can make it John!


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 16, 2012)

Early days yet, but dads sales charm maybe starting to work for a positive outcome 

I was shocked over the train fare, spent an hour checking and looking for cheapest fare, which is ?43.50.

John.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Mar 16, 2012)

I'll be there!


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> but dads sales charm maybe starting to work for a positive outcome
> 
> 
> John.





Nicky1970 said:


> I'll be there!




Great news on both counts


----------



## Steff (Mar 17, 2012)

Can I just make you all smile abit I got an email from weatherspoons as I do frequently with job emails and this mornings was for kitchen staff at the Penderel lol


----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2012)

Steff said:


> Can I just make you all smile abit I got an email from weatherspoons as I do frequently with job emails and this mornings was for kitchen staff at the Penderel lol



Haha! Brilliant!  Hope this doesn't mean they are understaffed!


----------



## Steff (Mar 17, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Haha! Brilliant!  Hope this doesn't mean they are understaffed!



Yeah could well be, the hours are better then my current job but its just that bit to far for me to commute daily lol


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 17, 2012)

What a Salesman, I've sold my daughter on the idea of changing her plans, so that means I will be attending the London meet.

John.


----------



## Steff (Mar 17, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> What a Salesman, I've sold my daughter on the idea of changing her plans, so that means I will be attending the London meet.
> 
> John.



That is superb news means the plans for me turning up in a skirt are now changed haha 

Seriously im well chuffed your coming John


----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> What a Salesman, I've sold my daughter on the idea of changing her plans, so that means I will be attending the London meet.
> 
> John.



Terrific news John!


----------



## Sazzaroo (Mar 17, 2012)

_Hoping to be there in the Big smoke too with you all but shall confirm after I've checked in with Mr Roo!

Ooooh Steff will be showing her pins should get the numbers up_


----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2012)

OK, to avoid confusion I'll close this thread - I have set up a new sticky on the General Messageboard:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=26507


----------

